# Writing a Windows installer (TrafficCam Viewer v1.50)



## F8ster (May 26, 2002)

If you're interested in writing an installer for your HME app, NSIS works really well. Gonzotek got me pointed in this direction, and I finally got around to wrapping the TrafficCam Viewer with one (see this thread for more info on the TrafficCam Viewer v1.50 release). I posted my NSIS script here, if you're interested:

http://bitrazor.com/content/tivo/hme/howtos/installer.php

The one for the Netflix RSS Reader's also almost done (thanks to Gonzotek, who did all the work :up: ); I'll post that one over on the other board once it's ready.

The combination of NSIS (for installer) and exe4j (for Java Windows service) makes TiVo app deployment much nicer. exe4j's not free, but it's much better than the freebies in its category, IMO. Commercial installers seem to be a lot more expensive ($200+), so I was highly motivated to get NSIS to work.


----------

